# General > Literature >  Camp 165 Watten

## The Pepsi Challenge

I noticed the thread about the publishing of Valerie Campbell's book Camp 165 Watten has been closed. I have no idea why, but I found her book to be a compelling and insightful account of the PoW camp in Watten. It's easy-to-read, flows brilliantly well, and certainly captured my imagination. Well done Valerie for taking the time to put it all together. 

I also had the pleasure of speaking to her recently. Here's a link to a newspaper feature I did with her regards the book. 

http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/books?articleid=3598433

----------


## Valerie Campbell

I closed the thread simply because I was announcing it was in the shops now. That's all. I didn't really think people would be interested in commenting on that thread. I can't believe it made a front page headline in the Scotsman and I'm delighted with your piece. Thank you very much indeed.

----------


## Cinders392

We have it pre ordered on amazon.  is it in the shops?
Cant wait to read it

----------


## rob murray

> I noticed the thread about the publishing of Valerie Campbell's book Camp 165 Watten has been closed. I have no idea why, but I found her book to be a compelling and insightful account of the PoW camp in Watten. It's easy-to-read, flows brilliantly well, and certainly captured my imagination. Well done Valerie for taking the time to put it all together. 
> 
> I also had the pleasure of speaking to her recently. Here's a link to a newspaper feature I did with her regards the book. 
> 
> http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/books?articleid=3598433


A very good piece Barry / Pepsi, the book is on my christmas list. A few years ago HillHead primary school researched and published a book, cant remember the title though, which featured some stories of Watten ( the school have an established track record of publications ) I used to know a "leading light" in Caithness ( cant mention his name ) now dead, who, after "experiencing" 5 years in a German POW camp came back to Caithness and promptly started a small canteen for the use of German POW's. As he saw it the soldiers who were allowed out to work on farms etc were "just loons a long way from home" the war was over and he ( and others ) wanted to help them. This didnt go down to well in some quarters with some people, and accusations of "collaboration" were made. My man just saw some young guys in need of a hot cup of tea !!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> A very good piece Barry / Pepsi, the book is on my christmas list. A few years ago HillHead primary school researched and published a book, cant remember the title though, which featured some stories of Watten ( the school have an established track record of publications ) I used to know a "leading light" in Caithness ( cant mention his name ) now dead, who, after "experiencing" 5 years in a German POW camp came back to Caithness and promptly started a small canteen for the use of German POW's. As he saw it the soldiers who were allowed out to work on farms etc were "just loons a long way from home" the war was over and he ( and others ) wanted to help them. This didnt go down to well in some quarters with some people, and accusations of "collaboration" were made. My man just saw some young guys in need of a hot cup of tea !!


I concur, Rob. And, if anything, goes to show that, despite the Germans being literally on our own doorstep, the Caithness people had compassion for their fellow man. Am glad you enjoyed the piece, and you will love reading Valerie's book. One of the best war books I've read in many a year. Maybe Steven Spielberg will direct the movie adaptation? 

Unfortunately, due to space, I had to cut a quote from Anne O' Sullivan; which, in hindsight, should have been left in. She told me about the time she read a letter to the paper whereby the author of the letter complained of "atrocities in Watten." An adorable women, Anne responded, simply saying: "Atrocities? For goodness sake, the only atrocity at Watten was the German soldiers had to get out their beds in the freezing cold at 6 in the morning." Well said that woman.

----------


## rob murray

> I concur, Rob. And, if anything, goes to show that, despite the Germans being literally on our own doorstep, the Caithness people had compassion for their fellow man. Am glad you enjoyed the piece, and you will love reading Valerie's book. One of the best war books I've read in many a year. Maybe Steven Spielberg will direct the movie adaptation? 
> 
> Unfortunately, due to space, I had to cut a quote from Anne O' Sullivan; which, in hindsight, should have been left in. She told me about the time she read a letter to the paper whereby the author of the letter complained of "atrocities in Watten." An adorable women, Anne responded, simply saying: "Atrocities? For goodness sake, the only atrocity at Watten was the German soldiers had to get out their beds in the freezing cold at 6 in the morning." Well said that woman.


I grew up 2 doors away from an ex German POW, a fine man who my own dad could have fought. 8 doors away lived a man who spent 5 years in a POW camp and suffered badly, yet everyone got on fine. Goes to show you see people dont really hate people, ideologies hate ideologies, but when it all comes down we get on dont we !

----------


## trinkie

I have just ordered my Book  - here , way doon sooth.

I remember the Camp well and going there for concerts etc - the most wonderful concerts.
Later the men would come round the doors selling things they had made.  Many of the children wore their rope slippers and bought little wooden toys.
We children would skip behind the men after the war,  as they Goose-stepped round to the brae to dismantle the Look-out posts.
To us, and our parents they were Prisoners  -  ' Poor craturs'
You had to do your best to be kind in the circumstances.
Many of our fathers were away Serving ,  and we hoped folk would be kind to them too.

Later in the 1950s one of the men returned with his choir.  A concert was put on as a Thank You to the folk of Caithness.... but you'll find it all in Valerie's book

----------


## Margaret M.

Great article, Pepsi, and well done, Valerie!  I'm looking forward to reading the book.

----------


## golach

This me Circa 1947 wearing my rope slippers made by the PoW's of Pitroddie Camp in Perthshire, I was the camp mascot, and with me is my favourite dog Nita

----------


## Kenn

Awwww golach I niver realalised whit a wee sweet bairn ye wiz!
Aint history marvellous

----------


## Sporran

Och, ye were a right darlin' wee boyagie, golach!  :Smile: 

I thoroughly enjoyed your newspaper feature, Pepsi. Valerie, your book sounds fascinating, and I can't wait to read it!  ::

----------


## Valerie Campbell

> Och, ye were a right darlin' wee boyagie, golach! 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed your newspaper feature, Pepsi. Valerie, your book sounds fascinating, and I can't wait to read it!


Thank you. Hope you enjoy it.

----------


## Valerie Campbell

> This me Circa 1947 wearing my rope slippers made by the PoW's of Pitroddie Camp in Perthshire, I was the camp mascot, and with me is my favourite dog Nita


Aww.  Pity you were in Perthshire, not Caithness. I need photos like yours!What were the slippers like to wear? Were they quite comfy?  I knew the prisoners at Watten made them but it must have taken a while to make them anything like shoes. Amazing what you can do with some rope though.

----------


## Andrew C

In our Salvation Army hall, we have a portrait of Martin Luther that was painted by one of the prisoners at Watten and presented to The Salvation Army in Wick.

Our band and young people used to go to the camp when it was open and lead short services for the prisoners.  If anyone would be interested to see it, you'd be welcome.

Andrew C

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I hear 90% of Valerie's books has been sold already in Caithness book stores. Fantastic. It obviously had nothing to do with a two-page spread in a certain national newspaper. Just kiddin', folks; well down Valerie. As I said before, am sure she'll receive a phone call from Hollywood fairly soon. Stranger things have happened.

----------


## Valerie Campbell

Andrew C, can you clear your message box as it's full? I tried to PM you. Will try again later. Cheers, Valerie.

----------


## Valerie Campbell

I was just wondering if people who had ordered the book from the likes of Amazon, Waterstones etc had received their copies yet? Just call it curiosity.

----------


## hell raizer

hubby bought me a copy for my christmas, hope to get a read of it when he finishes it.
ive got the font that was used in the camp - its been used as a birdbath for years

----------


## Valerie Campbell

> hubby bought me a copy for my christmas, hope to get a read of it when he finishes it.
> ive got the font that was used in the camp - its been used as a birdbath for years


Hell raizer, I don't suppose you have a photo of the 'bird bath' have you? I'd love to see it. Hope you both enjoy the book. I especially like the fact your hubby gave it to you for Christmas but he's reading it first. Brought a smile to my face, that did.

----------


## hell raizer

im sure theres photos of the font somewhere, if i cant find it i will take some pics for you when he weather gets a bit better

----------


## Bobbyian

Its a Funny world  I was out shopping with the OH today in Delmenhorst near Bremen and we met an friend of her Fathers at a  shop whom she had said he had been a Pow in Scotland because he was always telling them about it.... hadn´t seen him for a few years in which we had married,, and it turns out that He was also at some time been interned in Watten Pow we´ve invbited him round at a later date for natter he is now  84 and planning atrip back to scotland next year  .....  just thought i would mention it-- I´ll have to get a copy of your book Valerie  ...

----------


## Valerie Campbell

> Its a Funny world  I was out shopping with the OH today in Delmenhorst near Bremen and we met an friend of her Fathers at a  shop whom she had said he had been a Pow in Scotland because he was always telling them about it.... hadn´t seen him for a few years in which we had married,, and it turns out that He was also at some time been interned in Watten Pow we´ve invbited him round at a later date for natter he is now  84 and planning atrip back to scotland next year  .....  just thought i would mention it-- I´ll have to get a copy of your book Valerie  ...


Any new info would be greatly appreciated!! My goodness, it is a small world we live in. Hope you enjoy the book.

----------


## Valerie Campbell

Hi all,

Just heard the book will be on display at the Edinburgh International Book Festival. Anyine's who is going, have a great time. 

And for those of you who haven't seen the website, here's the address: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAylgf0ly64

----------


## Valerie Campbell

Hi everyone. You've all been on this journey with me so I thought I'd give you a wee update on things. The book will be going to 2nd edition soon and I've added some new chapters. These are on a couple of submariners who got in touch, a German doctor, a German who chose to stay in Scotland and the story of one of the guards - if you heard the BBC Scotland broadcast earlier this year, it's Alan Noble's story in full. I've also added bits and  pieces from locals who remembered things. I especially remember the story of the German pows eating the fish bones. Yuk!! Anyway I'll keep you all updated on when it's due to be released etc.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Excellent stuff, Valerie. Let us know when the second edition comes out.

----------


## Valerie Campbell

> Excellent stuff, Valerie. Let us know when the second edition comes out.


If you want, you can have a sneaky peak at You Tube. Just do a search for 'Camp 165 Watten' and the 2 come up together.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Roger that, Valerie, cheers  :Smile:

----------


## achingale

I see you can pre-order the new edition of this book at Amazon. It is supposed to be out in April 2010. I will look forward to reading it because I enjoyed finding out about the camp. Wonder what is in the new edition?

----------


## achingale

Pepsi, Valerie does not come on here often so on her behalf I will blow her trumpet. The 2nd edition of the book is out now if you are interested. 
All the best,
achingale

----------

